
Scaling Postgres for time series data using partitioning, Django and Architect - xialingxiao
https://www.notion.so/portcast/Scaling-Postgres-for-time-series-data-using-table-partitioning-Django-and-Architect-aa75330e2f744507b4fb9c468f313137
======
xialingxiao
We utilise the Architect library to achieve table partitioning in PostgreSQL.
It's a garage version of the Timescale extension but it allowed us to stay
with AWS RDS.

